# Tanks with branches you've collected



## zoon (14 Sep 2010)

I am fed up with my tank, so once again considering ripping it all out and starting again!  I have a 3 acre field that I keep my horses in and 2 sides are bordered by large trees, mainly oak.  I have found some wonderful fallen branches and wondered if you'd be kind enough to show me your tanks with branches you've collected from the woods to give me some inspiration?  I am planning on some large branches, oak leaves, java fern, anubias, crypts etc to be home to my 7 angels and large shoal of rummynose.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Sep 2010)

If you have a look for some of George Farmers biotopes, I'm pretty sure some of them were with branches from a lake (pretty sure it's the english biotope).


----------



## zoon (14 Sep 2010)

Seen that one - his scapes are pretty much the only ones that come up on a google search!


----------



## Gfish (14 Sep 2010)

Hi,
There's loads of great examples on the net. Try searching things like, cichlid tank, south American tank, central American tank, central American cichlid tank etc etc. Most folk wouldn't title their tank as 'wood collected for FREE from the park' or similar 
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2010)

Toms old ones under the name messydalegend were own collected wood, as were some of london dragons, graeme's picos are own colelcted wood and so is one of Zigs. Dan Crawford used own collected wood in his slow burner. There's more too I'm sure but off hand I can't think.


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Sep 2010)

Most of the wood in this tank was collected from an almond grove in Spain. 










The latest tank that I am struggling with is Manzanita wood collected by Tom Barr in California, and sent over to the UK. Sorry, but there is no picture of that one.

Dave


----------

